# Virtual Machines/Sandboxes



## der_schnitter (29. Dezember 2007)

Bin mal interessiert,ob und wieso ihr Virtual Machines oder einfach nur Sandboxes benutzt...
Ich hab das Tool _Sandboxie_,eine kleine virtuelle Maschine (auch Sandbox genannt).Ist ziemlich nützlich wenn man viel in Tauschbörsen usw unterwegs is oder für Menschen,die *viele* Viren kriegen.
Von der PCGH hab ich Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 ,hab die allerdings noch nicht installiert.


----------



## riedochs (29. Dezember 2007)

Hi

ich nutze VMWare Server. Virtuelle Maschinen haben den Vorteil das man Gefahrlos was testen kann ohne das Produktivsystem zu gefähren.
Ich betreibe meine 2003 Server Umgebung für die Schule mit mehreren Servern und Clients.


----------



## Mike1 (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mir mal in Virtualbox openSUSE installiert um einer Bekannten helfen zu können.
Und grad eben schau ich wie das aktuelle Kubuntu eigentlich so ist


----------



## der_schnitter (30. Dezember 2007)

Mein virtueller Computer bootet nur bis da hin,wie ihr auf dem Bild sehen könnt;ich habe alle von Virtual PC 2007 geforderten Einstellungen erledigt.Könnt ihr mir so aus der Ferne helfen?(ich kann auch gerne Screenies der Einstellungen machen)


----------



## Shady (30. Dezember 2007)

Hast du denn ein Image oder ein Laufwerk eingebunden, von dem aus es booten und ein System installieren kann? Bei mir kommt diese Meldung, wenn ich kein Image/Laufwerk bei einer VM, ohne irgendein installiertes System, einbinde und diese starte.
Wäre das erste, was mir zu dieser Meldung einfällt.


----------



## der_schnitter (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz,was du damit meinst...
Ich hänge mal einen Screenshot meiner Einstellungen an.Kannst das bitte bisschen besser erklären?


----------



## Shady (30. Dezember 2007)

Hast du irgendein Betriebssystem in der VM installiert?
Also, angenommen du willst WinXP in der VM installieren (bei XP würd ich der VM aber mehr RAM geben), dann leg die WinXP CD in dein Laufwerk und dann starte die VM. Dann gehst du oben auf den eintrag "CD" und dort wählst das Laufwerk aus, in dem die CD drin liegt. Dann kommt ganz normal, wie du es sicher kennst, der Screen zur Installation von XP.

/edit: Hab mir mal eben Sandboxie angeschaut und ich glaube du verwechselst da was. Virtual PC ist nicht wie Sandboxie, dass man einfach Programme darin sicher ausführen kann. Bei Virtual PC, VM Ware, Virtualbox usw. kann man Betriebssysteme als VM installieren. D.h. du musst, bevor du irgendwas machen kannst, erstmal ein OS in der VM installieren, sonst wird das ganze nix.


----------



## der_schnitter (30. Dezember 2007)

Oha...ich hab keine XP CD...
Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Virtual Machines waren so:
In einem Computercamp das ich besucht habe wurden uns auch virtuelle Computer beigebracht,dort mit der Software VMWare.dort haben wir auch alles angegeben usw und dann konnten wir schon gleich Windows installieren ohne irgendwelche CDs einlegen zu müssen.Das wollte ich nun daheim nachstellen und dachte,dass das dann ohne CD ginge.
Ist nun halt kacke 
Aber danke.Geht da auch so ne XP Recovery CD?


----------



## Shady (30. Dezember 2007)

Naja, 'ne Recovery CD is nich so gut geeignet...
Irgendwo gab es mal 'ne 180 Tage Version direkt von MS zum download, kp, musst ma suchen.
Aber auch für VM Ware brauchst du eine CD um ein OS zu installieren, denn iwo muss es ja her kommen...
Kann höchstens sein, dass ihr die jew. Einstellungen noch vornehmen musstet und eine gegebene VM eingebunden habt..


----------



## MrMorse (30. Dezember 2007)

Lies Dir das hier mal durch: Klick


----------



## der_schnitter (30. Dezember 2007)

Mit VMWare und Virtual PC kann ich recht gut umgehen.Ich bräuchte aber eben ne Windows CD und die hab ich nich 
Außer ich mach das:
Vista CD für 5


----------



## Shady (30. Dezember 2007)

Naja, aber wenn du vor hast das auf deinem NB aus der Sig laufen zu lassen, dann wird das mit der Leistung schon sehr sehr eng, denn der RAM wird für Vista nich reichen und die 20GiB HDD sind auch nicht wirklich ausreichend.

/edit: Ok, mit deiner externen reicht das, aber mit dem RAM, der reicht nicht.
Hast du vllt. noch 'ne alte Windows 98 CD? Oder 2000, XP oder sonstwas? Oder kannst dir von 'nem Kumpel ein altes geben lassen, der seine Lizenz nich mehr braucht? Windows 3.1 läuft auch...
Hier hab ich auch 'ne Liste mit den OS' die drauf laufen. Also kannst auch irgendeine Linux Distri testen.


----------



## der_schnitter (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich plane sowieso,mir ein extra GB RAM zu kaufen irgendwann nächstes Jahr,dann hätte ich 1280 MB RAM,was reichen müsste.(siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=8090 )
Mein Vater hat noch ne Recovery CD von XP und ich hab noch Recovery CDs von 200 und ME daheim rumliegen.Richtige Lizenzen werd ich nicht so schnell bekommen..werde das wohl mal in meine Signatur stellen ob jmd ne Lizenz zu viel hat 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=54024#post54024


----------



## Shady (30. Dezember 2007)

Mmh... ich hab grad mal meine XP Home Recovery CD von meinem Notebook raus gekramt und versuche sie in einer VM zu installieren und bis jetzt scheint es so auszusehn, als würde es laufen... Hatte immer irgendwie im Hinterkopf das diese an die Hardware gebunden sind... Oder waren manche an die Hardware gebunden und andere nicht?
Also probiers einfach mal mit der Recovery CD. War wohl ein Irrtum meinerseits, sry. Dann hast du zwar den Müll mit drauf, den die Hersteller immer auf ihre Systeme packen, aber das sollte ja nicht das Problem sein.


----------

